

Y Combinator’s AngelConf Teaches Would-Be Investors How To Get Started - jfornear
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/13/y-combinators-angelconf-teaches-would-be-investors-how-to-get-started/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
It looks like the submissions will be on the duplicate at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479689>

